# Model of Mystery ship in Freemantle Mish



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

Could anyone help identify this ships model, it's in the foyer of the Freemantle Mission to seamen and the photo is dated Feb 2005. I have lost the info I jotted down on ships name details and Company. Any help would be appreciated.
The mission is a nice place to visit, the beer fresh, cheap, and a few old lads in there remember the ships that used to come there in the 60's and 70's
Thanks lads.
Succour


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Soccour, it looks like Port line colours but I am not familiar with the split superstructure however I am sure a buff will come up with the answer

Bob


----------



## Bernard McIver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello Succour,

I have just phoned the Mission, the name of the ship is Port Townsville.
Will try to visit the Mission tomorrow and get all details for you.
Regards,
Bernard


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

Bob, Bernard, great stuff and many thanks.
Succour.


----------



## Bernard McIver (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello Succour,

I was able to visit the Flying Angel Mission in Fremantle this morning and copied the following, hope it is what you want. If you have any further queries just ask.

COMMONWEALTH AND DOMINION LINE LIMITED
SCALE MODEL OF TWIN SCREW MOTOR VESSELS
SCALE 1/8 INCH TO THE FOOT

"PORT CHALMERS" Built by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd
Wallsend-on-Tyne. Delivered 28th December 1933
Doxford Type Engines by Barclay Curie and Company Ltd.
Length 486 - 5 1/2 Loaded Draught 29 - 10 3/8
Breadth 65 - 3 1/2 Deadweight Capacity 11610
Depth 43 - 10 Gross Tonnage 8535

"PORT WYNDHAM" Built by JOHN BROWN & COMPANY Ltd
Clydebank. Delivered 24th January 1935
Doxford Type Engines by John Brown & Company Ltd.
Length 494 - 5 Loaded Draught 29 - 10 3/4
Breadth 65 - 2 Deadweight Capacity 11400
Depth 43 - 10 Gross Tonnage 8580

"PORT TOWNSVILLE" Built by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd
Wallsend-on-Tyne. Delivered 24th August 1935
Doxford Type Engines by Sulzer
Wallsend Slipway and Engineering Company Ltd.
Length 494 - 1 1/4 Loaded Draught 29 - 9 7/8
Breadth 65 - 2 1/2 Deadweight Capacity 11225
Depth 43 - 10 Gross Tonnage 8661 

The model displayed carries the name "Port Townsville".

As a matter of personal interest, one of my distant cousins was employed by Swan Hunter as a Marine Engineer at the time these ships were built.
Regards,
Bernard


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*Freemantle Mission*

Bernard,
thanks once again for all your time and effort, this info will allow me to update my photo files as one day they will go to my grandchildren. I wish I could have gone with you to the Mish as I love Freemantle. The space the fresh air and a sense of History. If I was younger me and the missus would go like a shot. I have to tell you that the river Tyne is now a shadow of it's former self with Swan's gone and cranes sold off to an Asian country. My uncle Tommy Hudson also worked at Swan's and the many other shipyards of those days. Now the whole place looks like a riverside park. Maybe one day if I'm down your way I can give you a call and buy you a beer.
Many thanks from Succour. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------

